# Non medicare colonoscopy



## carol ann (Dec 17, 2008)

Can the G codes for screening colonoscopy be used for all carriers or only medicare?


----------



## ASH527 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Colonoscopy G Codes*

The G Codes  G0105 And G0121 Are For Screening Purposes And I Bill These Codes As Appropriate - If I Bill These Proc Codes Then I Will Use The Diag Code V76.51 
If Its Not For Screening Purposes Then I Bill Proc Codes 453__ As Appropriate And The Diagnosis For The Problem.
In Answer To Your Question - These Codes Can Be Billed To Other Carriers Not Just Medicare.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 17, 2008)

We only use the G codes for Medicare.


----------



## coachlang3 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've noticed some carriers do not like the G codes for some odd reason, but they are what they are.

G code is for a screening colonoscopy, thats what you need to code.


----------



## TNavarre (Dec 18, 2008)

Carriers prefer the 453XX codes & normally we use the G codes for mainly MC patients.  And of course we have patients who come in for routine/screening colonoscopy & it will to lead to biopsy &/or other procedures during that visit.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Dec 18, 2008)

*non m'care colonoscopy*

We too only used the G codes for medicare patients. 
Anna


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 18, 2008)

coachlang3 said:


> I've noticed some carriers do not like the G codes for some odd reason, but they are what they are.
> 
> G code is for a screening colonoscopy, thats what you need to code.



You can code 45378 V76.51 and that qualifies with non-Medicare carriers as screening.


----------

